# Biltz e-esc Electronic Exhaust Valve



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Long discontinued however I am hoping someone has one they would like to sell?


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Willing to pay a fair bit for one if someone is tempted?


----------

